
Ask HN: What platform would you use if you launched a physical and online shop? - SnowingXIV
Looking at opening a small niche store for some products. I&#x27;d imagine most of the customers would come into the store and pay for the product(s) and I can likely guess they would also use cash&#x2F;check&#x2F;credit. Would be quite detrimental if I only took credit cards. Many people in this industry pay with checks and cash.<p>I do want them to be able to purchase through the a website as well and get things shipped if they couldn&#x27;t make it in.<p>Managing inventory between online&#x2F;offline sales seems pretty important and I&#x27;d like them to nicely talk to each other.<p>Looked at Stripe, Shopify, Square? And some seem to offer POS that speaks talks to their platform which seems ideal. I might have one or two employees working at the store (it&#x27;s small) so keeping costs super low and being able to use a tiny stand to swipe cards seems nice. Minimal training.<p>Basically a low cost operation, but I&#x27;d need to fire up a site and wouldn&#x27;t want to spend a ton of money or time here getting operational. Website is somewhat secondary, but I want it available. This is my job but want to keep this simple as I&#x27;d like focus on the core aspects of the business. I&#x27;ve implemented simple things like using the Stripe API before which was awesome, but feel like that&#x27;s not the ideal situation here. I&#x27;ve only worked with 100% online stores and doing a brick and mortar although small adds complexity.<p>What&#x27;s the go-to &quot;bootstrap&quot; method for this?
======
sharemywin
don't take checks. not worth the hassle.

